# [SOLVED] Block a user in Network printer



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello! Can you help me please, I have a printer sharing in workgroup networking, how can i block a user not to use the printer using this kind of networking? Thanks for the support.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Block a user in Network printer*

On the *Security* tab for the share.
Deny *Print* rights to the *Everyone* group.
Create a new group which includes only those users who need Print priveliges.
Allow *Print* rights to that group.


----------

